# Is this board gonna work for me? Plz answer



## PaXtell (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey guys, i have a Forum Doubledog 154. Im 5,8 and i weight 145 lbs, and shoe size 10.5. I ride 65% park and 35% cruising. I would like to know if i should get a smaller board 152 and sell this one to my friend. My friend is 5,10 and weights 150, and his shoe size is 11. Is it gonna work for him, or should he get a wide board?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know what weight range forum may have specified for that board but i bet you will be fine with it. Size 11-11.5 boots tend to be right on the border of needing or not needing a wide board. Several things affect it like stance width, stance angles, sidecut radius of the board, boot tech(are they reduced foot print?) Etc. I ride a regular width board 250mm with size 11.5 burton boots. I could probably ride a mid wide board but i have found that wide boards are more than i need.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't see why it won't work. There's very little real difference when it comes to only 2cm. People worry and fret over it all the time, but the truth is that they're gonna ride virtually identical.


----------

